# health and safety leave during pregnancy



## ggalrossy (16 Mar 2011)

hello, hoping someone may be able to help. my oh applied for health and safety leave during pregnancy (doctors orders that her work routine was not safe for the health of the baby). employer has refused the request as a health and safety inspection carried out when pregnancy started some 6 months ago was cleared. she's much bigger now so its not safe. is there any way to contact the health and safety officer (unable to find a contact on hse site or google). thanks


----------



## Kerak (17 Mar 2011)

Suggest you Oh request a repeat risk assessment by the employer based on the doctors advice, employer may have an other task you ca undertake for a period till leave kicks in.

HSA.ie is the Irish safety body.

But I find it hard to fathom an employer not heading a Doctors advice.


----------



## ggalrossy (19 Mar 2011)

Kerak said:


> Suggest you Oh request a repeat risk assessment by the employer based on the doctors advice, employer may have an other task you ca undertake for a period till leave kicks in.
> 
> HSA.ie is the Irish safety body.
> 
> But I find it hard to fathom an employer not heading a Doctors advice.



Thanks, contacted HSA and filed a complaint.


----------

